# Funny pics



## User93 (Jun 21, 2008)

-​


----------



## Brittni (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG I have a bunch in my work e-mail!! Cute thread idea -- I'll post 'em on Monday at work!


----------



## nikki (Jun 21, 2008)

The first one is sooooo funny!!!!!


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 21, 2008)

Ha ha, I love the Word one.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 21, 2008)

LOOL omg im in stitches! haha love the word 1 and polar bear 1 the most!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KEEP EM COMING i need some cheering up lol


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 21, 2008)

Microsoft Word is funny.....


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I love that serious cat. and the polar bear.

I think this one is cute


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh My God Alibi, you just made my day!!! That Microsoft Word one is so damn funny.  I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok, first of all the username: Barrel of Donkeys is hilarious.  But, that "Smells like bullshit" rocks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 22, 2008)

LMAO!!  Those just perked me right up!!


----------



## rbella (Jun 22, 2008)

I totally know some of these are photoshopped, but they still make me laugh!!


----------



## User93 (Jun 22, 2008)

-


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG I love them all!


----------



## rbella (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahahahahaha!!!!!!  This is so damn funny to me!!!


----------



## User93 (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah rbella, when i saw it 1st time, daaamn i was laughing the whole evening


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Just some random funny pics. Lets make each other smile, huh? Some of them SO made my days​_

 


*You have *so* made my Day, sweetiepie! Thanks for this thread!
Laughter is the best medicine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(owe you a PM!)xxxCherylFaith
*​


----------



## o0Valeen0o (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL those are great!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 22, 2008)

I absolutely love LOL Cats!


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2008)

...........


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...g?t=1214175927_

 
omg haha ok this is officially my favourite one by far!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 22, 2008)

Hahaha these are cracking me up!!!


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahahahhahah!!!  This is my face when I find out about a new MAC launch!!!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ 










_

 
omg looooooool, best one yet!!! the look on the baby's face, i actually cant stop laughing


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 23, 2008)

This thread is hilarious!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am laughing so hard right now!


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2008)

.......


----------



## User93 (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## frocher (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## User93 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^ me after i see your FOTDs


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 28, 2008)

Hahaha these are soo funny, the harry potter one is good !!


----------



## FK79 (Jun 30, 2008)

The cat ones are so funny.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 30, 2008)

funny_weddings_39.jpg (image)

I saw this one and she reminded me of Shimmer lol... I have no clue why but I think she looks a lot like her


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 30, 2008)

^skylar i totally agree, it does look a lot like shimmer!


----------



## rbella (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_funny_weddings_39.jpg (image)

I saw this one and she reminded me of Shimmer lol... I have no clue why but I think she looks a lot like her_

 
Holy pinstripes! That does look like shimmer....


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 30, 2008)

lol @ pikachu..

These are great, keep 'em coming


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Holy pinstripes! That does look like shimmer...._

 
we all know she likes to go around in wedding dresses jumping random men


----------



## User93 (Jul 1, 2008)

*"rejected love is graphics"*


----------



## User93 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## xiahe (Jul 3, 2008)

it had to work somewhere.















they're right, I haven't either!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 3, 2008)

Ahahahaaaa. This thread rules. I love the bad respawn one... hahahaha.




































Okay, I don't want your heads to explode because of the lolcats, so I'll stop here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We have way too many pictures on this computer.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 4, 2008)

ok...this is my first post on specktra in like a month and a half...can't believe this isn't the FOTD forum LOL


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 5, 2008)

^ LOL 
I need to post some pics..


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jul 5, 2008)

I do have another one but it's extremely offensive so I won't post it.


----------



## User93 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## User93 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 9, 2008)

*****


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

Hahahah these are great. I should post some of the ones I have.


----------



## User93 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 14, 2008)

hehe...ok...so I think these are funny....but sometimes I'm a real a-hole. Oh well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really hope these don't offend too many people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and before i post the pictures you all need to watch this: 

YouTube - Jim Gaffigan - Hot Pocket





















































































































AND

I just thought this was super cool. I've seen some installation art that is cool made out of trash, but nothing like this:






and I totally have more where that came from!!! Woo!


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## k.a.t (Jul 15, 2008)

The myspace picture is too funny in a disgusting way lol


----------



## User93 (Jul 15, 2008)

*^^^me at college , 8-45 am*


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## User93 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2008)

Looooool these are tooo funny!!!


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## User93 (Jul 24, 2008)

BUMP BUMP BUMP i have no time to post more now, my bf came to see me, but we cant let this thread die!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Mar 23, 2009)

this thread is so funny


----------



## fintia (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG my tummy hurts..hubby and I been laughing so hard!!!


----------

